

Show HN: Poodle SSL: Vulnerable Hosts Dashboard - romanminkin
http://poodlemap.com

======
Phogo
Great resource. Thank you.

You do have an error in the link,
[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-
prot...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-protect-your-
server-against-the-poodle-sslv3-vulnerability) though

~~~
romanminkin
Link fixed, thank you!

